# Hey Ladies



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

How would you feel if your husband got you a private male stripper for your birthday?

would you be all for it?

Would you say, no thank you dear, but secretly want to see the stripper?

or get sick at the thought?

or would only do so with female friends joining in for the fun


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> How would you feel if your husband got you a private male stripper for your birthday?
> 
> would you be all for it?
> 
> ...


embarking on a new carrer?


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

Probably with female friends yes. By myself, I would be uncomfortable, but that is just me!


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG I would laugh my ass off just because ive never seen a male stripper..Im more into the female strippers


----------



## Peridot (Dec 30, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me. 

Even though I wouldn't say it outloud, I would think there were much more useful and thoughtful gifts the money used on the stripper could have gotten. 

If you think she'll enjoy it, by all means, do it.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

A male stripper wouldn't do anything for me. I'd probably laugh like crazy, but it wouldn't do much to get me in the mood for fun with my husband. I'd rather spend the money on something else - like a couples massage or time at the spa with the private hot tubs.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i think im just too old for this stuff, + i would prob vomit .


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I wouldn't get into that at all, but there are probably as many women who would love it. One of my best friends used to love to go to male strip clubs and one night they had one at the club we used to go to so I reluctantly went along. I sat on the other side of the bar opposite the stage and she was right up at the stage with her $$$....they must have radar for women who get totally embarrassed by this stuff because at one point one of the guys jumped onto the bar and walked all the way around to where I was and did his little dance thing in my face...which by then was turned away and beet red!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Most of those guys are soooo cheesy!!!
> 
> :iagree:
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't really see the attraction of a private male stripper. Male strippers are kind of a social thing that you go to with your mates. 
Its not even sexual really.

I went to one in germany years ago and I was just gob smacked, there was no way it would have been legal in the UK. I won't go into details except to say that one part of the show involved us throwing little hoops at the strippers which they would ahmm try to catch without using their hands.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

don't worry ladies, i will not be getting my wife a stripper for her birthday.

I just wanted a general feeling from a group of women.

My wife would hate a male stripper. plus they all look gay anyway...lol

She likes Godiva chocolates, Books, flowers, and simple things.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

sarah.rslp said:


> I went to one in germany years ago and I was just gob smacked, there was no way it would have been legal in the UK.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sprite (Nov 3, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> don't worry ladies, i will not be getting my wife a stripper for her birthday.
> 
> I just wanted a general feeling from a group of women.
> 
> ...



Good idea!! I think your spouse getting a stripper for you is just too creepy!

How about YOU be her stripper?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok ladies. I talked it over with my wife and we settled on her birthday gift which is this weekend...


You ready for this.....

It is a family dinner at Mideval Times....LOL

hey it is what she wanted, she will also be crowned the royal princess while we are there by the king and her birthday will be annouunced out loud to the crowd.

We have front row seats and of course our kids will be with us. 

She will also get a host of other gifts...SHould be a interesting 38th birthday


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

sound like a real good time great idea totally different x


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

I would say no thanks...unless it turned out to be my husband in a thong...I would be ok with that.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

ewwwwww. Don't waste your money. I agree with Peridot all the way....


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Medieval Times is really fun...my kids love it! And you can save your paper crown and be her private Knight later


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

My daughter wanted to go to Med Times for her 21st (years ago). It was a lot of fun even if you have to eat with your fingers (next time I go, though, I'm taking my camping utensils!  ). 

She had her pic taken with the red knight. I didn't know/realize that they would crown you for your birthday. Should be a lot of fun for everyone!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

We went to Medieval Times in Anaheim a while ago and we had a great time. Sounds like a really original and fun birthday celebration!


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Leahdorus- Thanks for the idea, we are going to Disneyland in May, I'm going to look in to that!! I think the kids would love it!!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Junebug - cool! We took a shuttle from our hotel by Disneyland to Medieval Times since we didn't rent a car there and it worked out well. My son loved it, though was a bit concerned that the "knights" were really hurt. LOL


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Leahdorus said:


> Junebug - cool! We took a shuttle from our hotel by Disneyland to Medieval Times since we didn't rent a car there and it worked out well. My son loved it, though was a bit concerned that the "knights" were really hurt. LOL


Looked it up and we are going!! My Dad and Mom are taking my H, 3 kids and myself to Disneyland so I got the go-ahead from everyone, they all think it looks really cool. I'm going to book it!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive been to medieval times a couple of times. it is fun. the food is good.


----------

